# Ecran noir mac mini 2012



## franzf (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis samedi matin, je suis le pocesseur d'un mac mini 2012  Core i7, ce dernier est branché sur ma télévision Full HD LG via un  câble HDMi. 

Hors aléatoirement, l'image se coupe pour mettre à la place  comme de la neige jaune avec un bruit de parasite dans les haut parleur ou un écran noir qui dure 1 à 2 secondes,  je l'ai eu deux fois sur un moniteur PC Acer, et cela l'a fait une fois  ce matin sur ma télévision LG (car le but du mac mini étant d'être sur  la télé LG).  

Cela est apparu je pense quand je met soit Safari  en plein écran, soit iPhoto. Il suffit que je tape sur Echap pour que  tout redevient normal.  

J'ai essayé de reproduire le phénomène  en ouvrant Safari, iPhoto en plein écran et même iMovie mais tout  fonctionnait normalement. Bref, c'est vraiment aléatoire, par exemple  hier soir aucun problème ... 

Avez-vous déjà rencontrer ce genre de souci ? Es-ce vraiment  nécessaire de faire appel au SAV ? Vu que c'est vraiment aléatoire et  rare et que cela ne gène en rien par la suite le bon fonctionnement du  mac mini.  

Je pose quand même la question ici, vu que je l'ai acheté ce samedi dans un Apple Store. 

Merci à vous.


----------



## boddy (6 Novembre 2012)

franzf a dit:


> vu que je l'ai acheté ce samedi dans un Apple Store.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Perso, il retourne tout de suite à l'Apple Store, sans même me poser la question du pourquoi et du comment.


----------



## misterjmf (6 Novembre 2012)

franzf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis samedi matin, je suis le pocesseur d'un mac mini 2012  Core i7, ce dernier est branché sur ma télévision Full HD LG via un  câble HDMi.
> 
> ...



Sur le site https://discussions.apple.com Il y a une discussion très fouillée sur ce problème, et les techniciens d'Apple sont parfaitement au courant qu'il y a une "issue" (au sens anglais du terme). Espérons qu'ils trouvent une issue au sens français cette fois.
Le phénomène semble assez aléatoire. 
Voici le lien vers la discussion en question:
https://discussions.apple.com/message/20154755#20154755

Un extrait, daté du 1er novembre: _Apple is actually aware of this problem. A number of people (including myself) from this thread have been contacted by Apple engineers collecting data so they can fix this. You contacted support so of course they are not aware of the problem until it is officially documented but first the cause needs to be identified. Right now, only engineers and a select few representatives know about it and are working on it. If they call you, do your best to give them as much information as you can, even if you think some of it is irrelevant, so that this can be fixed eventually.
_

Un autre, du même jour:
_Hi there
after lots of talks to several Apple Technicians, Support and Customer Care we have finally decided to exchange the Mac Mini to a new one.
Apparently the problem is only in some machines and might be a defect graphic card.
It has nothing to do which monitor you try.
Nothing to to with the ports because we see these problems with HDMI-DVI Adapter, HDMI-HDMI cable, and Thunderbolt-HDMI Adapters.
Also there is no difference between i5 and i7 machines.
Hopefully the new MacMini will be without fault...
cheers
Sheerkhan_


Voir ça aussi:
http://xlr8yourmac.com/archives/oct12/102912.html#2012macminiDisplayProblems

Je suis en ce moment même en train de faire la migration de l'iMac vers le Mac Mini. Je croise my fingers.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Un autre fil de discussion ici:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1478837

C'est apparemment toujours aussi aléatoire. Et il ne semble pas y avoir mort d'homme: ça dure une ou deux secondes, ça se produit peut-être une fois dans l'heure ou dans la journée, il n'y a (as far as I can know) pas de perte de données (évidemment si vous jouez à ce moment là contre une ignoble créature sur-armée, ça tombe mal).

À mon avis pas de quoi renvoyer son matériel pour l'instant: c'est possible que tout soit réglé d'ici qq jours par une mise à jour du firmware.


----------



## zangar (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu mon Mac mini i7 2012 hier soir,et j'ai exactement le même problème.
L'écran s'éteint de temps en temps pendant 3,4 secondes et re fonctionne normalement après.
Je ne sais pas si je le renvoie ou si j'attends une mise à jour???
Je suis juste dégoûté d'avoir un soucis dès le premier jour.
Nicolas


----------



## franzf (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir

Après avoir téléphoner à mon Apple Store, ce dernier m'a dit de patienter une mise à jour car si ils font l'échange, y a bcp de chance de retomber sur un modèle ayant le même problème. Il m'a dit que lui même a le problème sur son mac mini et que selon lui ça serait une histoire de pilote, (je l'espère !!) ...


----------



## zangar (6 Novembre 2012)

franzf a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Après avoir téléphoner à mon Apple Store, ce dernier m'a dit de patienter une mise à jour car si ils font l'échange, y a bcp de chance de retomber sur un modèle ayant le même problème. Il m'a dit que lui même a le problème sur son mac mini et que selon lui ça serait une histoire de pilote, (je l'espère !!) ...



Bon j'espère aussi que c'est juste un problème de pilote. (Qui va être mis à jour rapidement) 
Je viens de passer plusieurs heures à tout installer,je n'ai aucune envie de ramener le Mac mini et de retomber sur un nouveau défectueux.


----------



## misterjmf (7 Novembre 2012)

L'assistant de migration de mon iMac2007 (monté pour l'occasion en mode target et relié par le firewire au macmini) à mon MacMini2012 s'est super bien comporté.
Depuis une sixaine d'heures de travail sur le nouveau Mac mini, aucun problème d'écran noir ou neigeux.


----------



## guymauve (11 Novembre 2012)

Allez, je m'inscris à la conversation vu que j'ai le même problème ...


----------



## zangar (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
La semaine dernière je recevais mon Mac Mini 2012 i7 flambant neuf, et qui dès les premières minutes a eu le problème de l'écran qui s'éteint par intermittence (un écran noir qui dure entre une et six secondes).
J'ai passé deux jours de suite avec un technicien de l'Apple care, à faire des tests pour déterminer d'où pouvait venir le problème!!!
Au final le Mac Mini est renvoyé ce matin chez Apple et le nouveau arrive en même temps.
Re déballage,branchement, installation, et hop au bout de cinq minutes survient le même problème!!! (écran noir de quatre secondes)
Donc voilà juste un petit message pour vous faire part de ma déveine.
Le Mac mini va repartir dès que possible là ou il veut et je vais demander un remboursement,parce que je ne vais pas attendre le treizième mac pour que tout fonctionne correctement.

Ciao.


----------



## iakiak (14 Novembre 2012)

zangar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> La semaine dernière je recevais mon Mac Mini 2012 i7 flambant neuf, et qui dès les premières minutes a eu le problème de l'écran qui s'éteint par intermittence (un écran noir qui dure entre une et six secondes).
> J'ai passé deux jours de suite avec un technicien de l'Apple care, à faire des tests pour déterminer d'où pouvait venir le problème!!!
> Au final le Mac Mini est renvoyé ce matin chez Apple et le nouveau arrive en même temps.
> ...



A mon avis c'est juste un soucis de driver qui gère mal la sortie HDMI !?
Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même soucis avec un moniteur en VGA/Displayport/Thunderbolt/DVI ?

Ca sert à rien de renvoyer le Mini pour un autre etc...
A mon avis si tu es pressé tu as raison de demander un remboursement, sinon attendre une m-à-j du driver (et si ils peuvent optimiser un peu le HD4000 sur MacOS X par la même occasion ce sera pas du luxe !) ou utiliser un "vrai" moniteur avec une "vraie" entrée informatique (Displayport/thunderbolt ou DVI).


----------



## misterjmf (14 Novembre 2012)

zangar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> La semaine dernière je recevais mon Mac Mini 2012 i7 flambant neuf, et qui dès les premières minutes a eu le problème de l'écran qui s'éteint par intermittence (un écran noir qui dure entre une et six secondes).
> J'ai passé deux jours de suite avec un technicien de l'Apple care, à faire des tests pour déterminer d'où pouvait venir le problème!!!
> Au final le Mac Mini est renvoyé ce matin chez Apple et le nouveau arrive en même temps.
> ...



Bonjour

Mon Macmini 2012, i7 aussi, flambant neuf aussi, est branché depuis 10 jours, en dual display:
1) à ma gauche sur un DELL 2412, du port Thunderbolt vers l'entrée DisplayPort de l'écran.
2) à ma droite par HMDI->DVI sur un écran samsung 19" plus ancien.

L'écran DELL n'est jamais passé en écran noir (ni neigeux, ni quoi que ce soit).
Le Samsung, c'est arrivé plusieurs fois (le noir dure une seconde, peut-être), et peut-être une fois par jour?.

Moi, ça ne me dérange absolument pas, je considère ça comme un défaut mineur, et en tout cas rien qui justifierait le renvoi de la machine. Je suis optimiste, ça va finir par s'arranger, il y aura une mise à jour ou qqchose comme ça.

Il m'arrive de piquer quelques roupillons devant mon (mes) écran(s), et là c'est noir pendant plusieurs secondes. Et après je rouvre les yeux et ça va mieux!

J'ai cité (cf messages plus haut) des discussions sur des forums Apple faisant état de ce genre de problème. ça semble extrêmement aléatoire. Si évidemment ton écran passe au noir pendant quatre secondes toutes les cinq minutes, c'est gênant. Mais pour moi, une seconde par jour sur un seul des deux écrans, je peux supporter....


----------



## zangar (14 Novembre 2012)

misterjmf a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon Macmini 2012, i7 aussi, flambant neuf aussi, est branché depuis 10 jours, en dual display:
> 1) à ma gauche sur un DELL 2412, du port Thunderbolt vers l'entrée DisplayPort de l'écran.
> ...



Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas comment vous faite pour être aussi indulgent.
Le Mac Mini i7 coûte plus de 800 euros et ça ne vous dérange pas d'avoir un écran qui s'éteint 4 à 5 fois par jour pendant 2 à 6 secondes!!!
Pour ma part je trouve ça assez gênant (une coupure de six secondes pendant un film ou pendant une retouche photo)
Apple m'a dit qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème avec le nouveau mac et ce n'est pas le cas.
Quand j'achète un ordi ou n'importe quel objet d'ailleurs, le minimum c'est qu'il fonctionne correctement.Sans être obligé d'attendre une hypothétique mise à jour (qui peut arriver dans un jour comme dans deux mois)


----------



## iakiak (14 Novembre 2012)

Oui tous les soucis semblent se passer avec le HDMI.
Une connexion, on le rappelle, plutôt destiné aux TV normalement...

Bien sûr ça ne justifie rien !
Et c'est pas normal.

Mais c'est pas non plus insurmontable, surtout qu'il est clair que c'est purement logiciel.
Faut pas oublier que ces petites machines n'ont que 15 jours de commercialisation au plus.

Et que la solution, pour qui n'utilise pas plusieurs écrans, existe déjà en attendant :
utiliser un adaptateur Minidisplayport >> HDMI.

Zangar peut-être devrais-tu tenter de te le faire offrir par Apple ???
Ou mieux qu'ils t'offrent un Thunderbolt Display...


----------



## misterjmf (14 Novembre 2012)

@zangar

Je ne suis pas spécialement indulgent, mais comme je l'ai dit, ça n'arrive chez moi que très exceptionnellement (pas une seule fois aujourd'hui, alors que ça a tourné toute la journée), et si ça le fait ça ne dure qu'une seconde (et sur un seul de mes deux écrans!). J'ai bien fait le tour de la question avant d'acheter mon mac mini (car c'est un sujet récurrent sur les forums d'Apple) et j'ai pris le risque en connaissance de cause (je suis pas indulgent, seulement insouciant). 

Comme yakyak, je suggère d'essayer d'autres modes de branchement de l'écran.


----------



## zangar (14 Novembre 2012)

misterjmf a dit:


> @zangar
> 
> Je ne suis pas spécialement indulgent, mais comme je l'ai dit, ça n'arrive chez moi que très exceptionnellement (pas une seule fois aujourd'hui, alors que ça a tourné toute la journée), et si ça le fait ça ne dure qu'une seconde (et sur un seul de mes deux écrans!). J'ai bien fait le tour de la question avant d'acheter mon mac mini (car c'est un sujet récurrent sur les forums d'Apple) et j'ai pris le risque en connaissance de cause (je suis pas indulgent, seulement insouciant).
> 
> Comme yakyak, je suggère d'essayer d'autres modes de branchement de l'écran.



Ma décision est prise:
je me fais rembourser le mac mini en attendant que le soucis soient résolus (le plus vite possible j'espère).
j'utilise des macs depuis plus de quinze ans et c'est la première fois que j'ai une galère pareille.
Et je ne pense pas qu'un adaptateur mini displayport vers Hdmi résolve le problème.(j'ai lu pages et des pages de forum)
Dans ma vision des choses,un mac ça doit fonctionner parfaitement sinon rien!!!


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

Bah moi aussi ça fait plus de 15 ans que j'utilise des Mac (à le bon vieux temps des Power Mac !)... et je comprends que tu sois en rage.
Mais moi aussi j'ai déjà eu des soucis avec les premiers écrans ADC. Qui n'a pas eu des écrans aux couleurs absurdes avec des branchements VGA ?:rateau:

C'est étonnant ce que tu dis sur l'adaptateur Displayport>>HDMI. Moi tout ce que j'ai lu ici ou ailleurs (forums US) disent qu'il n'y a pas de soucis si on passe par le thunderbolt au lieu de l'HDMI.

Peut-être as-tu un vieil adaptateur VGA ou DVI qui traîne si pas de HDMI... ça vaut quand même le coup d'essayer...???


----------



## zangar (15 Novembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Bah moi aussi ça fait plus de 15 ans que j'utilise des Mac (à le bon vieux temps des Power Mac !)... et je comprends que tu sois en rage.
> Mais moi aussi j'ai déjà eu des soucis avec les premiers écrans ADC. Qui n'a pas eu des écrans aux couleurs absurdes avec des branchements VGA ?:rateau:
> 
> C'est étonnant ce que tu dis sur l'adaptateur Displayport>>HDMI. Moi tout ce que j'ai lu ici ou ailleurs (forums US) disent qu'il n'y a pas de soucis si on passe par le thunderbolt au lieu de l'HDMI.
> ...



J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur les forums US et j'ai lu un peu tout et son contraire.
beaucoup de personne disait que le bug continuait même avec le thunderbolt!!!
Je préfère attendre qu'une mise à jour soit faite pour en reprendre un nouveau.


----------



## Murphy976 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'associe à la discussion, j'ai rencontré un problème très similaire sur un i7 tout neuf:
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-sur-mac-mini-neuf-ecran-brouille-1204685.html


----------



## iakiak (15 Novembre 2012)

Rien à voir à mon avis !
Le problème de black screen (écran noir) et ton écran brouillé... sauf si celui-ci a un tuner TV intégré ???...

@Zangar : c'est ton choix.
Perso j'aurais tenté le MiniDisplayPort ou un autre câble HDMI (y a tellement de merde...).
C'est quand même chiant de renvoyer une machine qui marche par ailleurs.
Sur le forum MacRumors le soucis a l'air quand même réglé chez ceux qui utilisent le displayport.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (15 Novembre 2012)

l'écran brouillé style neige et le symptôme classique du problème de HDCP bien connu sur les minis hdmi depuis ... très longtemps ! (en tout cas j'ai eu ce problème avec tous mes minis HDMI)

Apple n'a rien fait jusqu&#8217;ici il n'y a pas de raison que cela change aujourd'hui !     

bon courage à vous tous 

PS : l'écran noir qui suit un écran neige et un bon signe car cela signifie que le mac retente un dialogue avec le diffuseur ... dès fois cela passe ... mais pas tout le temps !

PS1 : le pb HDCP peut venir d'une mauvaise gestion/implémentation de la part de Apple mais aussi du diffuseur ou une incompatibilité HDCP entre le diffuseur et le Mac. Le HDCP n'est implanté que sur le HDMI...donc sur un autre port il n'y aura probablement plus de problèmes.
A tester également le câble HDMI...


----------



## guymauve (15 Novembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre. L'adaptateur dont vous parlez n'est celui fourni par défaut (HDMI/DVI) ?

Pourquoi celui-là n'est-il suffisant ?


----------



## Murphy976 (15 Novembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Rien à voir à mon avis !
> Le problème de black screen (écran noir) et ton écran brouillé... sauf si celui-ci a un tuner TV intégré ???...
> 
> Non, pas de tuner TV
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (15 Novembre 2012)

Murphy976 a dit:


> @jeanfra: merci beaucoup pour ces explications. Juste une petite précision supplémentaire: le diffuseur c'est le moniteur?
> Je vais essayer de tester le câble HDMI, je crois que j'en ai un autre.



Oui oui c'est bien ça.
Il y a souvent des problèmes avec les câbles HDMI premier prix et les adaptateurs (style DVI/HDMI) qui ne sont pas des bons choix vis-à-vis de cette mauvaise chose qu'est le HDCP ...


----------



## iakiak (16 Novembre 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre. L'adaptateur dont vous parlez n'est celui fourni par défaut (HDMI/DVI) ?
> 
> Pourquoi celui-là n'est-il suffisant ?



C'est le port HDMI qui semble poser problème avec les moniteurs branchés en HDMI.
Je ne sais pas si le soucis existe avec les moniteurs branchés en DVI (via adaptateur) ?
L'adaptateur dont on parle et celui qui se branche sur le port thunderbolt (identique en forme et compatible avec le Mini Displayport). A priori ceux qui avaient des soucis d'écrans noir en HDMI et qui utilisent le displayport à la place n'ont plus de soucis...???...
Même si Zangar semble avoir des retours différents ?

Aïe-aïe-Aïe ! Satané HDCP de m... !!!
Norme venant de la TV pour garantir que la chaîne HDMI est autorisée (et protéger, soi disant, du piratage).
Si Apple ou les moniteurs ne respectent pas le HDCP à un moment de la chaîne HDMI ça bloque tout.

Je continue à penser que le HDMI ne devrait être utilisé que pour des branchements TV.
Si vous avez un moniteur informatique vaut mieux passer par du DVI ou du displayport/thunderbolt bien moins contraignant et plus fiable (les câbles HDMI sont pas toujours terribles).
Seul inconvénient du DVI : le son ne transite pas par cette connexion, juste l'image.


----------



## jlek75 (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réceptionner le même Mac Mini i7 avec sortie HDMI qui provoque l'extinction brève et aléatoire de l'écran connecté sur ce port... et en fait je me rends compte que je faisais face au même problème en travaillant cet été sur le MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces, doté de la même sortie HDMI ! Je ne bossais pas dans les mêmes conditions donc je n'avais jamais réfléchi à la provenance de ce bug...

Le proço en commun est bien le Intel HD Graphics 4000 (sachant que le MacBook Retina a en plus une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M)... source de ce problème commun ?

Une info à faire remonter ? (par où ?)


----------



## zangar (16 Novembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> C'est le port HDMI qui semble poser problème avec les moniteurs branchés en HDMI.
> Je ne sais pas si le soucis existe avec les moniteurs branchés en DVI (via adaptateur) ?
> L'adaptateur dont on parle et celui qui se branche sur le port thunderbolt (identique en forme et compatible avec le Mini Displayport). A priori ceux qui avaient des soucis d'écrans noir en HDMI et qui utilisent le displayport à la place n'ont plus de soucis...???...
> Même si Zangar semble avoir des retours différents ?
> ...



En lisant ce forum https://discussions.apple.com/message/20154755#20154755 
on peut se rendre compte que le Displayport ne règle pas le problème pour tout le monde.


----------



## adrien1987 (20 Novembre 2012)

Même problème chez moi !

Mais j'avais la même chose sur mon mini de 2011 ... depuis le passage à Mountain Lion. 

A lire les topics on cherche les problèmes sur le nouveau mini, mais je crois que la 10.8 n'est pas étrangère à tout ça ...


----------



## Xvas (20 Novembre 2012)

Hello,
J'ai moi aussi ce nouveau mini de 2012 il est connecté sur deux écrans 24 pouces 1920x1200, l'un en Mini Display Port > Display Port et l'autre en HDMI > HDMI (câble HDMI norme 1.4)
Je n'ai pas constaté de saute d'image, ni de coupure écran pour le moment.

Stéphane


----------



## SteamEdge (20 Novembre 2012)

J'ai aussi le problème. 
J'ai travaillé tout le week end avec et aucun problème, mais j'utilisait le port DisplayPort. Maintenant j'utilise un écran DVI, donc je passe par le HDMI avec l'adaptateur et j'ai ce problème d'écran qui s'éteint. Sa me le fait une à deux fois chaque soirs.


----------



## guymauve (20 Novembre 2012)

Perso c'est très variable, des journées ou je n'ai rien et d'autres où ça m'arrive 2-3fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (21 Novembre 2012)

adrien1987 a dit:


> Même problème chez moi !
> 
> Mais j'avais la même chose sur mon mini de 2011 ... depuis le passage à Mountain Lion.
> 
> A lire les topics on cherche les problèmes sur le nouveau mini, mais je crois que la 10.8 n'est pas étrangère à tout ça ...



Que la 10.8 ne soit pas sèche c'est évident...c'est cohérent tu me dira car la 10.7.5 n'est pas sèche non plus...c'est consternant mais c'est, hélas, comme ça 

Pour la neige et le HDCP sur HDMI il y a le problème également avec l'apple TV :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4428?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## adrien1987 (21 Novembre 2012)

La MAJ proposait depuis hier soir par Apple s'est-elle attardé sur le problème ? 

Pour ma part je testerais ce soir en rentrant du boulot.


----------



## kristiano94 (22 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac mini et même problème également. Assez frustrant en sortant de la boîte...La connexion mini display port to hdmi ne règle pas le problème mais l'atténue... La question est :
Est ce qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème logiciel ou firmware? Avez-vous constate cela sous boot camp ?


----------



## SteamEdge (22 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.8.2 V2 avant hier et j'ai encore eu le droit à un écran noir hier soir. Donc se sera pour la prochaine mise à jour, enfin, j'espère...


----------



## adrien1987 (22 Novembre 2012)

Hier soir j'ai eu un black screen + neige de fou !

Je l'ai posté sur YT : 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHrpDPqQtyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## franzf (22 Novembre 2012)

Il est vrai que ce souci devient un peu pénible, surtout qu'à chaque  fois l'assistance Apple France indique ne pas être au courant et  d'envoyer mon mac mini en SAV.
Chose qui ne sert pas à grand chose vu qu'il y a fort à parier que si il m'échange le mac mini le problème reste le même.

Je pense pour ma part qu'il doit s'agir d'un souci logiciel qui peut être réglé avec une mise à jour.


----------



## macabee (23 Novembre 2012)

franzf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis samedi matin, je suis le pocesseur d'un mac mini 2012  Core i7, ce dernier est branché sur ma télévision Full HD LG via un  câble HDMi.
> 
> ...



or , or , or , or , or ,or , or : tu as déjà lu UN livre ??????


----------



## franzf (23 Novembre 2012)

De quoi parles-tu ?
Si tu pouvais détailler voir t'exprimer par écrit correctement pour qu'on comprenne où tu veux en venir avec "un livre ..." surtout si cela a un rapport avec le sujet de ce topic !?


----------



## iakiak (24 Novembre 2012)

C'est juste pour souligner l'usage de "hors" au lieu de "or".... 
La remarque "as-tu déjà lu un livre"... et là pour être un peu méchant... un peu facilement.
J'appelle ça le trollage orthographique.
Une forme de troll de plus en plus populaire sur les forums de l'internet.:rateau:


----------



## Murphy976 (24 Novembre 2012)

"_La remarque "as-tu déjà lu un livre"... et là pour être un peu méchant_"

EST là pour être un peu méchant

iakak, c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité...


----------



## tom_gab (25 Novembre 2012)

perso je viens de recevoir mon mac mini que je branche en hdmi sur mon moniteur asus et je n'ai eu aucun problème ou alors je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte du tout. En hdmi, je précise sans adaptateur.


----------



## esam74 (2 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir le mien, en hdmi j'ai eu quelques soucis, tout d'abord je precise qu'il est branché a ma tv 40''. Les soucis: quand je passe d'une chaine ou un autre port hdmi a celui sur lequel le mini est branché des fois ca prend quelques secondes avant que l'image noir ne laisse sa place a l'image. Ensuite pendant un film j'ai eu l'image et le son qui se sont coupés d'un coup pendant un court instant avant de revenir. Je l'ai ensuite branché sur un port thunderbolt avec un adaptateur et la plus eu de soucis.


----------



## guymauve (2 Décembre 2012)

Avec quel type d'adaptateur ?


----------



## esam74 (3 Décembre 2012)

Un adaptateur thunderbolt hdmi.
J'ai essayé a nouveau par hdmi et j'ai eu l'ecran qui a sauté et a été noir 2s.
Ca fait peur si on est pas au courant que c'est un bug, le premier coup j'ai cru que mon mac avait grillé


----------



## franzf (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir 

Apple vient de mettre en ligne un patch qui corrige le problème. Je suis entrain de l'installer.


----------



## guymauve (11 Décembre 2012)

Installée aussi, on verra ...


----------



## Miniceed (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu le même problème : neige sur un des deux écrans en DVI via adaptateurs, après quelques heures d'utilisation (tréééés aléatoire), sans rien faire de particulier.
La mise à jour de l'EFI de cette nuit (11-12 décembre) à l'air de régler le problème.
Pour l'instant ça tient sans sourciller.

Wait and see !


----------



## esam74 (13 Décembre 2012)

Le probleme est revenu pour moi malgré la mise a jour, une fois hier ecran noir 2s et idem aujourd,hui...


----------



## franzf (14 Décembre 2012)

Idem, c'est revenu une fois. Je pense là, que le mac mini va partir au SAV


----------



## esam74 (14 Décembre 2012)

J'y ai pensé aussi mais tous les models ont ca, donc a quoi bon...


----------



## storme (14 Décembre 2012)

franzf a dit:


> Idem, c'est revenu une fois. Je pense là, que le mac mini va partir au SAV



Si le problème, comme Intel et Apple semble l'avouer, le soucis est au niveau de la puce integrèe HD4000 et de ces pilotes, un passage par le SAV ne réglera strictement rien


----------



## guymauve (15 Décembre 2012)

Pour l'instant je n'ai plus rien eu, mais j'imagine que ça va réapparaître pour moi aussi ...


----------



## franzf (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, depuis 2 jours, je n'ai plus aucun problème, le mac mini est allumé depuis des heures, j'ai fais du montage photo-vidéos, surf, etc ... et tout fonctionne bien.

Espèrons que cela dur.


----------



## websilone (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter ce fameux mac Mini 2012 et je découvre avec tristesse ce fameux bug des écrans noirs :-(
Vu que j'ai ouvert le mac pour changer le DD et la RAM, je commencais à me demander si ce  n'était pas moi qui avait endommagé quelque chose lors de l'opération mais visiblement non...

Pour ma part, j'ai le soucis avec 2 écrans Apple 27" Thunderbolt chaînés et donc reliés au mini via le port thunderbolt...

Les 2 écrans sont sujet au problème, de manière très aléatoire.

Vous avez eu des nouvelles de cette mise à jour qui pourrait régler le problème ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Murphy976 (14 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi je n'ai plus le problème depuis la mise à jour en 10.8.2.


----------



## websilone (14 Janvier 2013)

Je suis bien en 10.8.2 pourtant... :-/
Le proc graphique ne serait-il pas assez puissant pour encaisser de manière stable les résolutions demandées ??


----------



## storme (15 Janvier 2013)

websilone a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai le soucis avec 2 écrans Apple 27" Thunderbolt chaînés et donc reliés au mini via le port thunderbolt...



Bonjour,  Pour ma part un seul écran Thunderbolt sur Mac mini est zéro soucis, quelque soit la version de ML.

Faire un essais avec un seul écran, pour voir.


----------



## esam74 (15 Janvier 2013)

Moi le soucis est toujours la sur un seul ecran, une tv full hd de 40p.
Le bug est la seulement avec le hdmi


----------



## claude_i (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai mis en route mon mac mini tout neuf vendredi soir. J'ai eu un écran noir avec le convertisseur HDMI/DVI  et un écran 22" Dell. L'affichage a fini par se faire avec un adaptateur mini display/VGA. Je dois tout de même faire une remarque en faveur du vendeur de l'Appel store qui m'a vu arrivé passablement énervé m'a rassuré puis vendu le cordon qui allait bien !


----------



## websilone (17 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Bonjour,  Pour ma part un seul écran Thunderbolt sur Mac mini est zéro soucis, quelque soit la version de ML.
> 
> Faire un essais avec un seul écran, pour voir.



J'ai testé hier soir avec un seul écran. J'ai bossé pendant 2h et le pb ne s'est pas manifesté...
Ca semble donc venir du chainage des 2 écrans :-/

Il faudrait que j'essaye de brancher le second écran sur le port HDMI mais il faut que je trouve la connectique qui va bien (pas sûr que HDMI / MiniDisplay Port ça existe ce truc ! lol)


----------



## misterjmf (27 Janvier 2013)

Au sujet du fameux écran noir, et c'est tiré de mon expérience personnelle...
Je suis formel: n'utilisez pas le convertisseur HDMI/DVI d'Apple, c'est lui qui est la cause de tout.
Utilisez un câble HDMI->DVI (par exemple marque iWires, acheté à l'Apple Store Opéra).
J'avais cet écran noir de temps en temps, et maintenant, c'est dé-fi-ni-ti-ve-ment réglé.


----------



## guymauve (27 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement depuis la mise à jour fournie par Apple, je n'ai plus de souci.


----------



## bayard (15 Février 2013)

franzf a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Apple vient de mettre en ligne un patch qui corrige le problème. Je suis entrain de l'installer.



Bonjour, 
J'ai le même pb avec un branchement HDMI/HDMI, avant de changer le câble j'aimerais installer ce patch, comment le trouver ?
merci


----------



## Murphy976 (20 Février 2013)

Murphy976 a dit:


> Pour moi je n'ai plus le problème depuis la mise à jour en 10.8.2.



Bizarre... Le problème est réapparu ce matin. A surveiller.


----------



## thivi (16 Mars 2013)

Je viens réactiver ce topic, car j'ai aussi le même problème avec un Mac Mini 2012 Core i7 2,6 GHz 16 Go de RAM avec Mountain Lion 10.8.3. En fait, c'est plutôt un problème de neige clignotante sur l'écran.

Apple m'a échangé le 1er. Mais, le second a le même problème.

J'ai tout d'abord connecté mon mini à mon écran DELL U2711 avec un "Apple Adaptateur Mini-DisplayPort vers DVI Double Lien ". Pensant que le câble était défectueux, il a lui aussi était échangé et le problème a persisté. En désespoir de cause, j'ai fini par acheter un "AdaptateurVidéo Mini DisplayPort Dual Link de chez StarTech.com ".

Et devinez quoi, le problème est toujours présent.

Je précise que mon écran DELL reçois un PC sur l'autre port DVI, et que je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec celui-ci. Bien entendu, j'ai aussi tenté d'intervertir les ports, mais le problème est toujours présent.

Apple fait vraiment fort, nous passons notre temps a tenté de trouver des solutions pour faire fonctionner correctement du matériel que nous payons la peau des fesses.


----------



## Galekal (16 Mars 2013)

thivi a dit:


> Je viens réactiver ce topic, car j'ai aussi le même problème avec un Mac Mini 2012 Core i7 2,6 GHz 16 Go de RAM avec Mountain Lion 10.8.3. En fait, c'est plutôt un problème de neige clignotante sur l'écran.
> 
> Apple m'a échangé le 1er. Mais, le second a le même problème.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

As tu essayé avec un simple adaptateur mini displayport vers displayport ? 
(article trouvable a 10 euros maxi) 

Sauf erreur de ma part, le dell U2711 est équipé d'une entrée DP. Là, ça devrait passer tranquille.


----------



## thivi (16 Mars 2013)

Oui, j'ai essayé. Mais, ça ne me permet pas de bénéficier de la résolution 2560x1440 de l'écran.


----------



## guymauve (17 Mars 2013)

Perso depuis la dernière mise à jour je n'ai plus de souci d'écran noir.


----------



## thivi (17 Mars 2013)

J'ai installé la 10.8.3, et j'ai toujours le problème.


----------



## iakiak (17 Mars 2013)

thivi a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé. Mais, ça ne me permet pas de bénéficier de la résolution 2560x1440 de l'écran.



Bizarre... Le displayport gère parfaitement la résolution de 2560x1440 normalement !... Contrairement au DVI simple


----------



## thivi (17 Mars 2013)

En fait, le port Displayport de mon Dell U2711 ne fonctionne pas. J'ai contacté le support de Dell pour faire réparer ce problème.


----------



## esam74 (18 Mars 2013)

Idem avec le 8.3 le probleme est toujours la! il me l'a fait une fois hier.
Serieux ca fout les boules.Je vais contacter apple je crois.


----------



## esam74 (16 Avril 2013)

J'ai acheté un cable thunderbolt-hdmi et le soucisest toujoirs la, l'ecran saute au noir pendant quelques secondes regulierement...


----------



## Philomo (22 Juin 2013)

Je réactive cette discussion bien que le problème ne soit pas tout à fait le même, mais similaire.
J'ai un Mac mini raccordé à un Thunderbolt display, achetés neufs en janvier 2013.
Depuis quelques jours l'écran s'éteint de temps en temps (il devient tout noir), il ne se rallume pas tout seul, l'ordinateur ne plante pas, il ne passe pas en économie d'énergie, et tout redevient normal quand de débranche puis re-branche le câble thunderbolt. J'ai noté à cette occasion que le connecteur thunderbolt est très chaud.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un phénomène du même genre ?


----------



## esam74 (22 Juin 2013)

Je ne peux pas te repondre mais je voulais preciser que dans mon cas une maj de ma tv a réglé le soucis.Coincidence elle creeait le meme soucis que le mac mini du coup je regardais du mauvais coté.
Pour ton soucis essais d'appeler apple vu que ton matos est garanti peut etre pourront-ils t'aider


----------



## Philomo (11 Juillet 2013)

Suite de l'affaire. 

J'ai contacté Apple qui m'a fait faire les habituelles manipulations de reset du macmini. 

Ca n'a pas amélioré les choses, et au fil des jours ça s'est dégradé. L'écran ne s'allumait plus au réveil du macmini, l'ampli, la caméra et le micro intégrés n'étaient plus accessibles. Les prises USB ne fonctionnaient plus. Tout cela de façon assez aléatoire.

Idem en raccordant l'écran à un macbookpro.

J'ai recontacté Apple qui m'a envoyé un technicien, lequel a changé le câble Thunderbolt tout en un intégré à l'écran. Il m'a dit que parmi les pannes de ce type d'écran c'est la plus courante.

Voilà, depuis ça fonctionne.


----------



## CKJBeOS (30 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté depuis peu au même problème.
Les symptômes sont même pires ! une fois que lécran est noir plus moyen d'avoir d'affichage.
Seul le fait de brancher lécran en VGA via l'adaptateur displayport réactive l'affichage.

J'ai du forcer a teindre l'ordinateur. Apres j'ai fait un autre essai car ca ne démarrait plus que sur un affichage noir (enfin rien)
J'ai retiré une barrette de RAM (car j'ai 2 x 4Go) et c'est bon. (j'ai lu qu'avec deux barettes de RAM ca déclenchait le problème pas avec une ;(

Je cherche surtout a avoir une confirmation ou pas d'autre chose, j'ai commandé un adaptateur displayport DVI, est-ce que c'est en effet la bonne methode, j'ai cru comprendre que si on passait justement par le displayport on a pas ce probleme ?

A savoir que ce soucis n'apparait que quand l'écran passe en veille, du coup j'ai desactivé la veille en attendant.

Merci


----------



## guymauve (30 Novembre 2014)

Quand tu débranches et rebranches le dvi ça fonctionne ?


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## CKJBeOS (30 Novembre 2014)

non justement, même apres arret du mini, le seul moyen c'est de brancher autre chose sur le display port, ou d'enlever une barette de RAM.
Mais j'avais pareil sur le mini 2010 lui aussi branché en HDMI avec 2 x 4Go de RAM.
Pour ma part en tout cas cela arrive unniquement quand il se met en veille ! jamais autrement

j'ai fait le tour du net et c'est une maladie des 2012, hdmi + au dela de 4Go de RAM  en deux barettes ;(
ce que je me demande c'est est-ce que passer par le display port va resoudre definitivement mon soucis ? d'apres ce que l'on lit a droite a gauche, oui ! mais je me demandais si ici justement quelqu'un avait pu constater cela en effet ?


----------

